
Take look YouTube clone - duythien
http://video.lackky.com/
======
EKSolutions
This is essentially a new interface for YouTube. The videos are actually
loading from YouTube too.

Please don't describe the website as a "YouTube clone" when it's essentially
just loading from YouTube anyway.

Now design wise, it's a nice website design but a lot of the links to pages
just don't work such as the copyright link.

------
orionblastar
Is there a way to monitize videos like Youtube has?

------
moondev
When is the IPO?

